# wat are my options for a 5 lug set up for my 96 cabrio??? will gti swap over? name of 5X100 hubs that fit 4 lug spindle???



## MBTECH51- MIAMI (Sep 16, 2010)

please help people... can I just swap over the knuckles off a mk3 GTI vr6??? what needs to be changed? will axles bolt up???? please help.... and doea anyone know the name of the company that makes 5X100 hub fit in the 4X100 housing???? please let me konw!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

To use the factory items, you would need VR6 control arms, axles, spindles, calipers w/pads, brake hoses, ball joints, outer tie-rods, sway bar.

Rear just needs a 5x100 disc rotors if your currently have rear discs.

The following are kits that retain your existing 4 lug suspension control arms. 
This kit below was intended to replace a Mk2 9.4" brakes with 5x100 288mm discs. So it uses the 256mm /280mm spindles as used on the late Mk2, Corrado and Mk3 cars. But these are modified with 5x100 hubs and new bearings. This kit has a custom 288mm disc rotor with the proper offset to use the DE brake calipers. If you tried to make your own version of this kit by using the 96+ 288mm DE brakes, you would has mounting issues with the disc and calipers.
This kit forces you to buy your disc rotors from Eurospec as there is no 288mm rotor on VW with this custom offset.

You can use Mk2, Corrado or Mk3 brake kits.

http://www.eurospecsport.com/products/brakes/performance-brakes.htm

Use this kit to convert the fronts to 288mm discs and rear 5x100. $745.00
Found in the Mk2 section.











This kit converts the fronts only, with new hubs, calipers and rotors.


----------



## MBTECH51- MIAMI (Sep 16, 2010)

thanlks eric!!!!!!!!!!!1 i have drums in the rear


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Drums you would need to cut and flare the hard metal line.
You would also need 2 male to female rubber hose.
2 stub axles, bearings w/ races, disc rotors, calipers with pads and carriers.
And 2 parking brake cables.

There is some brackets and clips for the cables, but you can get all this from a junkyard donor car.

If you get them from the junkyard, get the hard lines as they are bent to the proper length and flared.
Just be careful with the plastic retainers, should you need them for your car.

There are options for MkIV aluminum calipers and its stub axle, if you go this route, you can get even larger disc brakes for much more cost. But your looking at 300mm rear discs. 

This kit shows the MkIV calipers with a Mk3 stub axle.
Notice the brake hoses, these have banjo ends, that is required for MkIV calipers.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

On my caddy, I had a new set of hubs drilled 5x100

the rear just requires a disk conversion and 5x100 rotors


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

all you need to do is swap axel ends... put the vr axel ends onto your 2.0 axel ends and then mount up the 5x100 spindles.

I swear people love making things over complicated. I have personally done this before to a mk2 and if it works on a mk2 it will work on a mk3.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> all you need to do is swap axel ends... put the vr axel ends onto your 2.0 axel ends and then mount up the 5x100 spindles.
> 
> *I swear people love making things over complicated.* I have personally done this before to a mk2 and if it works on a mk2 it will work on a mk3.


This ^ ! Every time this comes up people offer a million and one complicated and expensive solutions when really you only have to swap outer CVs & hubs and drill four new holes in each rotor. Its cheap and simple. If you have ABS then use the original rings with new holes drilled to fit the 5x100 hub, or space the 5x100 ABS ring off the hub with some alloy tube.

For the rears just get the drums drilled and tapped too rather than messing about with a disc swap.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

you can also use you stock 2.0 caliper if you using 11'' rotors.


----------

